# Unbalanced canter needs help



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is what I'm doing with my gelding, who does the same thing:

1 - I set up a triangle of cones, with a 4th cone down about 6-8 times farther away. I start by walking him in the "Cone Zone", constantly turning, but changing directions. I may do a figure 8, then swing around 2 cones and back inside. For relief, we will go to the far cone and back, giving him a chance for a straight line.

2 - All turns require him to bend his body. He HATES to do that, but he is learning. The nose must tip in a little, I support but don't press with the inside leg, and sit back to encourage him to use his hind end more.

3 - We start at a walk, then increase the size a little and work it at a trot. He LOVES to canter, so when he does well in the cone zone, we exit it and do a few laps at a canter. The constant turning in the cone zone keeps his speed down, and his reward for good work there is either a trip to the far cone, or a lap or two of cantering.

When cantering, I don't worry about leads now. He finds it VERY hard to pick up his right lead, but a lot of that is because he is too stiff to feel good doing it. So we are working on LOTS of turns at a walk and trot.

After 3 weeks, he has noticeably improved his flexibility. He seems to be getting the idea that he turns easier if he tips his nose in on his own and powers thru the turn with his rear. Mind you, he still has a LONG way to go - but everyone who has watched him says he has really improved.

When cantering, he has even used a right lead a couple of times. Not often, but it is a start. My cone zone looks like this:

..............................................X

........................................X..........X










..............................................X

The dots are just to keep the Xs from shifting all the way to the left when I hit "Reply".

I'd guess on a typical day we do 40-50 minutes of walking and trotting, and maybe 5 of cantering. Some days have been more like 40 & 2. We both like the cantering, but he won't be able to canter well until he learns to flex more.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Is he a young horse, or recently broken in?

If he's not, you may want to get someone to give him a hands on massage to make sure he isn't sore in his back, and check his saddle still fits.

If you feel uncomfortable cantering on his back, or want to see him how me moves I would 100% suggest lunging him. If he does it in a lunge pen too, then depending on what his circumstances are, he may just need building up. Duffy could manage 3 steps of canter when I first got her, and it was safer for me and her to build up the muscles on the lunge. 

When she became fitter and was able to canter for a longer period of time on a lunge, I started introducing it in canter. Around 5 steps at first, then bringing her back to trot, canter, trot so she didn't rush or unbalance. 

Doing a lot of circle work helps, but you need to keep your inside leg on so he doesn't tip in.


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for that! he's fifteen and he does it on the lunge as well, but only when you ask him to slow down. i have had a boam therapist and a chiro look at his back and hips, and they both said he was fine, but was lacking a bit of muscle in one side of his hind quarters.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

It may be stiffness or early set arthiritis. It may be resisting the pressure from pain, or loack of experience. 

Try lots of bending excercises in walk and trot to help with the canter.


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

ok, so other than the cone triangle from bsms and figure eights, what can i do with him, i fear i may actually give him back trouble when cantering...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Serpentines, 10/15m circles, increasing and decreasing the circle, increasing and decreasing the tempo of the gait, lots of transition work so he starts using his hind legs


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Thankyou so much, will post how he goes later!


----------

